# Two Great Days at a 1700s Permission While On Spring Break! Pontil Puff!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 15, 2022)

Over spring break from college, I did a two-day dig at another new 1700s farm permission. Found two dumps, one was the 1930s-1950s dump and the other was 1800s-1920s. I took lots of videos while digging for YouTube. Part 1 is already up 



 and part 2 will be up this Saturday. Found lots of amazing things.

*DAY 1 FINDS:*




*Back Left to Right:*
Safe Seal Jar, C. Riessner / N.Y. / Pat Feb 12, 78 Kerosene Jar, and a Ball Ideal Jar.
*Middle Left to Right:*
Iodine Poisons, Uranium Glass Shaker, Healey & Bigelow / Kickapoo / Indian Oil, and an Insulator
*Front Left to Right:*
Various Milk Glass Jars, early clear screw cap vial, Plate and Mason Jar Lid, Pressed Glass Dish.

Better look at the Kickapoo before washing...




Better Images of the gallon Kerosene Jar! How did this survive?!














*DAY 2 FINDS:*
This day got even better!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice local med: Dr. C.E. Brayton & Co. / Pharmacists / Stonington, Conn.




Flint Glass med?







Tiny Open Pontil Puff!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 15, 2022)

Tons of neat relics!




Awesome local machine plaque!




Casings still on a clip!




Unfired!




General Service Button!







I even saved a few Cone Tops for Cleaning!




All in all some great finds and great videos for YouTube! I can't believe I met my goal of digging another whole pontil while on break!

Thanks for looking,
       PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## DavidW (Mar 15, 2022)

The glass dish on the lower right, front row is an example of "Early American Pattern Glass", it would probably be called a footed dessert bowl (?)  Too small to be a compote.   I don't know the name of that pattern, but by the general "look" of it, it would date from the 1890 to 1910 era.  If you wanted to pursue IDing, on the Facebook "Early American Pattern Glass Society" discussion group, I am sure someone there would recognize the pattern name.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow, some excellent finds there!  I love the colour on that teal perfume (I assume?) bottle from New Hampshire.  What's the thing with the bird on it?  Some type of product jar?  I've never seen anything like that flint glass bottle either, I wonder what that was used for.  If it was flint glass I imagine it was intended to be refilled, but no idea what with.  Also, is that an enamel sign under the cans?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 15, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, some excellent finds there!  I love the colour on that teal perfume (I assume?) bottle from New Hampshire.  What's the thing with the bird on it?  Some type of product jar?  I've never seen anything like that flint glass bottle either, I wonder what that was used for.  If it was flint glass I imagine it was intended to be refilled, but no idea what with.  Also, is that an enamel sign under the cans?


Thanks! The teal one is smelling salts. The one with the bird on it is what I believe to be an ornate jar that would have had a lid? That bottle is just an early med produced by flint glass probably 1860s-1870s. That sign was actually found on a separate dig, pretty roached out, but still cool. I'm gonna sponge clean it this summer and then mount it to a piece of wood to preserve it better:

Miller Tires / Geared-To-The-Road


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Thanks! The teal one is smelling salts. The one with the bird on it is what I believe to be an ornate jar that would have had a lid? That bottle is just an early med produced by flint glass probably 1860s-1870s. That sign was actually found on a separate dig, pretty roached out, but still cool. I'm gonna sponge clean it this summer and then mount it to a piece of wood to preserve it better:
> 
> Miller Tires / Geared-To-The-Road
> View attachment 235505


That's a shame the sign is in such rough condition, but at least most of it is still there and you can read what it says!


----------



## Csa (Mar 15, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> View attachment 235487
> View attachment 235488
> 
> View attachment 235489
> ...


Nice finds. That small one looks like a carbona cleaning fluid 14 sided bottle. I have them in a couple sizes. Usu has Carbona embossed on base


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 15, 2022)

Csa said:


> Nice finds. That small one looks like a carbona cleaning fluid 14 sided bottle. I have them in a couple sizes. Usu has Carbona embossed on base  View attachment 235512



I'd assume it was same era, but the fact that the top is applied and looks almost oval staring straight down at it is what led me to determine its age. These paneled meds were made from the early 19th to early 20th centuries.


----------



## Csa (Mar 15, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I'd assume it was same era, but the fact that the top is applied and looks almost oval staring straight down at it is what led me to determine its age. These paneled meds were made from the early 19th to early 20th centuries.


Great info thanks!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 16, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Thanks! The teal one is smelling salts. The one with the bird on it is what I believe to be an ornate jar that would have had a lid? That bottle is just an early med produced by flint glass probably 1860s-1870s. That sign was actually found on a separate dig, pretty roached out, but still cool. I'm gonna sponge clean it this summer and then mount it to a piece of wood to preserve it better:
> 
> Miller Tires / Geared-To-The-Road
> View attachment 235505


I just realized that I got flint glass confused with lead glass.  That indentation on the base got me thinking of polished pontils and I was thinking you had found a med made out of crystal.


----------



## Len (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi PlaneDigger.

Nice haul. ...I like that early Noxzema. Congrats.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 20, 2022)

Part 2 is now up!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 23, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Part 2 is now up!



Thank you! I could just watch that forever! The next best thing to getting dirt under my nails. You found some nice stuff, too. I really like the green one. Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 24, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Part 2 is now up!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

